# My puppy Ace (photo journal)



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Here I'll be randomly posting pictures of my puppy Ace as he grows into a great looking stud (hopefully!) Enjoy you all.

Ace at 7 weeks. Day I brought him home.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Cute little dude! How's he doing in his new surroundings?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh he is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I feel puppy fever coming on LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

redog said:


> Cute little dude! How's he doing in his new surroundings?


He's doing good. We're in an apt now but will be closing on our house on the 23rd. But so far so good!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Thought I would share this with you all. As hard as it may seem. Don't say "awww"


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

iamtonyk said:


> Thought I would share this with you all. As hard as it may seem. Don't say "awww"


I'll say it. AWWWWWWW. That is just precious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Like I've said before. We're closing and moving into our new house this Thursday! So I come home from work and see a box with the puppy's stuff in it. I've only had him for 5 days and he's already have a box full if toys! Can we say spoiled?! I can't wait for him to have his own yard to play in, he's gonna love it!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

My little fat boy going for a walk.


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Ace's first day in our new house. He LOVES the back yard. Building his kennel tomorrow morning and then hopefully the flooring to it the week after. Moving is such a headache.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He's like, "yeah this is my house, I ownz it"


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gorgeous house! Congratulations!

Cute dog too! lol


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you. Yes it's hard to get him to come back inside. Sometimes I wonder if he would rather be a outdoors dog.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

He is such a cutie and I love his name :] Good luck on the moving, I still have a headache from our move and it's nearly been a year! lol


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Guess whose home from his ear crop procedure?


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Slowly learning how to use the stairs. Once he goes up. He stays there cause he has no clue on how to get down. Lol


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

A little update of my boy. He's 3.5 months. 16 pounds. And full of energy!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

wow its been a while. here are a few new pictures of Ace!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ace is a good looking dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Looking good! Thanks for the Ace update!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Growing up!! He is a cute boy  how's everything been going with him?


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Growing up!! He is a cute boy  how's everything been going with him?


Everything's going great. He has the typical dog tendency to dig when bored but j guess that goes with the territory. He is now 6 months old and at 50ish pounds.


----------



## baljot (Aug 30, 2013)

Any updates on photos? Wanted to check out how the little guys ears turned out!


----------

